# Norton 360 Backup



## bubbelz (Sep 11, 2008)

I have Norton 360 1.3.2.4 which has operated fine for 7 months, however the Backup interface now freezes partway through, requiring restart.
Backup destination is to another drive which has 49.7GB free space and is only used to store backups.
I'm tempted to disable backup and periodically manually backup files to a flash drive or disc. Is this a common problem, and why did it take 7 months to surface?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

bubbelz said:


> I have Norton 360 1.3.2.4 which has operated fine for 7 months, however the Backup interface now freezes partway through, requiring restart.
> Backup destination is to another drive which has 49.7GB free space and is only used to store backups.
> I'm tempted to disable backup and periodically manually backup files to a flash drive or disc. Is this a common problem, and why did it take 7 months to surface?


Hi bubbelez,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

Since you have a valid subscription to Norton 360, you are entitled to a free upgrade to version 2.X. The newer version has many enhancements and features and should resolve the problem you are having with the backup feature in version 1.x.

To upgrade to version 2.x, please visit the Norton Update Center to download the installer.

Norton 360 Update Center

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## bubbelz (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I did that, but now my computer freezes on startup. Am running XP Home Edition which was what was installed on that computer when I bought it. I can't even operate in safe mode. Everything freezes.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

bubbelz said:


> Thanks Mike, I did that, but now my computer freezes on startup. Am running XP Home Edition which was what was installed on that computer when I bought it. I can't even operate in safe mode. Everything freezes.


Hi bubblez,

The problem with freezing can be related to either infections, software conflicts or a corrupted installation of Norton 360 2.X. Please make sure that there are no other antivirus or internet security applications installed and running, as they can cause conflicts with Norton 360. Also make sure that the Windows Firewall is disabled, as the Norton Firewall will handle this for you. Run Windows Update to get any available updates for Windows.

Please follow the steps below to fully remove Norton 360 and to then reinstall Norton 360 version 2.

1. Click on the following link to download the Norton Removal Tool:

Norton Removal Tool and Instructions

2. After you run the tool, please restart your computer. Then log in to Windows again and run the removal tool again. Restart your computer after it is finished running the second time as well.

3. Open Internet Explorer and then visit the Norton 360 Update Center to re-download the Norton 350 version 2 installer.

3. The installer will prompt you to do a pre-install scan. Allow the full scan to run to check for infections.

4. After the installation is complete, launch Norton 360 and manually run LiveUpdate to check for any available updates.

5. After the updates are complete, run a "Comprehensive Scan" with Norton 360.

Let me know if this resolves the freezing issue, and also if any infections are reported.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

